# U-he Zebra 2.8 & Pro-5 Status Update



## synthpunk (Jul 13, 2017)

http://mailchi.mp/u-he/u-he-news-re...pdates-uhbik-re-crossgrade-offer?e=380d694367


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 13, 2017)

All I got from that was 'soon'


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 13, 2017)

2.8

Yippee. So this verifies 3 is still a ways off. Ugh.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 13, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> 2.8
> 
> Yippee. So this verifies 3 is still a ways off. Ugh.



Got the e-mail this morning, and sound encouraging that some other key improvements are being done as well. 
Happy to wait .... as some other ... 'inspiring' goodies are here NOW.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 13, 2017)

We don't need no stinkin revised patch browser Urs


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 13, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> We don't need no stinkin revised patch browser Urs



I certainly don't. I want 3, been a looong wait.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2017)

So no improvements to Zebra?
That makes sense, Zebra2 HZ is flawless, no need to gravel to the public outcry for more conveniences...


----------

